# Burnt rubber smell?



## pasing (May 11, 2011)

I've had my 2011 D for a month now and have put just about 900 miles on it. Had a 120 mi trip (60 each way) today in wet/rainy conditions. About 5 miles from home I noticed a burnt rubber smell inside the car. Pulled over to check it out but there was nothing obvious. Both my wife and I could smell the same odor around the rear wheels though. On board systems check was ok. Drove the last 5 miles home with no problem. I could still smell a little bit of the odor in the garage but it was definitely much less. 

Not sure if this is just the tire/s burning off a little rubber due to the traction control? Or if this is something more serious... :dunno:


----------



## jdclay (Oct 6, 2010)

For the first month or so, any long distance or heavy driving will burn off some of the grease and stuff put on the car prior to shipment (to prevent corrosion, etc). 

After this is done, you also have DPF burnoff cycles which occur every few hundred miles (some say it happens more or less, it all depends on the quality of Diesel and how hard you drive the car), and you'll notice slightly higher RPMs and slightly reduced performance for 10-30 minutes and can smell a lot like roasting marshmallows.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Not to forget you have new tires. They some kind of coating when new.


----------



## pasing (May 11, 2011)

Thanks for the input! Haven't noticed the smell since the weekend but I haven't driven for a long distance either.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Ever since I got the JBD I too have noticed a burnt rubber smell. :drive:


----------

